# Televisor HITACHI Calypso, agregar segundo parlante



## bio_4026 (Oct 15, 2007)

Hola. necesitaria saber si este televisor puede utilizar 2 parlantes, ya que el mio me vino solo con 1 y la ranura del lado derecho esta vacia. como deberia conectar el otro parlante (si se puede)?. gracias


----------



## ciri (Oct 15, 2007)

bio_4026 dijo:
			
		

> Hola. necesitaria saber si este televisor puede utilizar 2 parlantes, ya que el mio me vino solo con 1 y la ranura del lado derecho esta vacia. como deberia conectar el otro parlante (si se puede)?. gracias



Si tenés el espacio físico poder podes.

Buscá un parlante que entre, y que en lo posible sea igual al otro  refiriéndome a sus características "internas", mas que nada la impedancia (XXohm), ahora podes hacer dos cosas.

1º Lo pones en serie al otro parlante, lo que va pasar es que se va a escuchar el volumen mas bajo.
2º Medí la impedancia de los parlantes.
             Aº si son iguales, los pones en paralelo, y te va a quedar la mitad de la impedancia equivalente, y le tenés que agregar una resistencia en serie al conjunto paralelo de tal manera que el total sea igual a la resistencia inicial de un parlante.
             Bº Si son diferentes, el proceso es el mismo nada mas que tenés que calcular la resistencia del paralelo de los parlantes porque no va a ser la mitad, se calcula como:

                                                          (1/Rt) = (1/Ra) + (1/Rb)

Ahora.

Para todos estos casos la salida va a ser mono, igual de como estaba antes con un solo parlante, no vas a notar diferencia, para hacerlo estereo, habría que ver en el modelo del tv.

Aunque creo haber visto algun circuito que de una señal mono hacia algo hacia como una estereo. corrijan me alguien que sepa algo mas.


----------



## bio_4026 (Oct 23, 2007)

esta buena la idea. consulte con alguien y me dijo que me consiga el datasheet del televisor. existe? donde?

otra cosa: queria colocarle una salida para auriculares. como debo hacer?


----------



## ciri (Oct 23, 2007)

bio_4026 dijo:
			
		

> esta buena la idea. consulte con alguien y me dijo que me consiga el datasheet del televisor. existe? donde?
> 
> otra cosa: queria colocarle una salida para auriculares. como debo hacer?



EL datasheet buscalo en el google con el numero de serie o código del televisor.

Para los auriculares es el mismo método que los parlantes, pero habría que ver como hacer para que se corten los parlantes del TV, cuando conectes los auriculares.


----------



## jona (Oct 23, 2007)

hola
me parece que no estan sencillo como lo parece, si el televisor trae una ranura para poder ingresar otro parlante no quiere decir que el t.v fue diseñado para agregarle otro.
si la placa de el t.v te permite colocar otro mas(osea el conectar de el parlante que ya esta+ uno para agregarle vos, bienvenido)ahora si la placa no la trae, YO, no lo haria, primero que nada estas quizas exigiendolo un poco de mas al integrado amplificador, si es que trae TDA o LA,o discreto con transistores.
si igual lo deseas hacer, tene cuidado, una mala conexion y lo tendras que reparar o mandarlo a reparar y eso te saldra mas caro que comprar un amplificador de esos baratos.
el circuito de el t.v lo podes encontrar facilmente, o mandame el modelo de el t.v y me fjo si lo tengo por aca.

la otra vez un cliente intento hacer esto y lo logro en un viejo t.v sharp, pero el mismo penso que el cable que salia desde la placa hasta la cajita de el cable de conexion(antena) no era necesario y lo deribo con un cable directo(eliminando la cajita) de esta manera elimino los filtros que trae para la antena, explotando la fuente.asi que cuidado no olvides nada.
saludos


----------

